# Hello everyone



## Jack Skellington (May 15, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Halloween is my favorite holiday. I love dressing up as characters, and the entire spooky feel. I found this forum and thought I'd join to have some fun talking with everyone about Halloween.

My real name is Jesse. I'm 22 years old and I live in California.

It's nice to meet everyone. :jol:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Jesse!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home Jack/Jesse. This is definitely a fun and helpful crowd. Make yourself at home and enjoy life on the street.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Jesse!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to chaos Jesse!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street Jack (or do you want to be called Jesse)


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Welcome aboard


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy Jesse / Jack! Welcome to both of you!!!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome, Jack!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome Dude~ Always nice to have new folks here!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street, hope right into the conversations, we don't bite.... anymore.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome and what claymud said. Well, at least I had my rabies shot.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hello Jack, welcome to the forum!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Hi Jesse, you found a fun and special place here...glad to meet you.


----------

